# What do people think to this new composer?



## CharlieC87 (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Stumbled across this randomly on YouTube when searching for classical music. Does anyone know the composer? Seems dark but I like it.






I cant find the score music for it can anyone help?

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2018)

Is it pop music played on the piano? Or heavily pop inspired? It seems like it was uploaded by the composer so I suggest getting in contact through YouTube if you want to see a score (if one exists)


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

CharlieC87 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Stumbled across this randomly on YouTube when searching for classical music. Does anyone know the composer? Seems dark but I like it.
> 
> ...


Looks like it says on the video that the composer is Oliver Mason


----------

